# Non fault accident, advice please



## Martingraham (Jan 28, 2013)

Monday this week was shunted in the rear and now looks as though my TT 2002 with only 50000 miles on it will be written off.
I bought it in Feb this year for £6 k and have spent £2.8k on it getting it to excellent condition now looks as though I am only going to be offered 'book' price whatever that will be. Is it worth buying back and repairing myself? Estimated cost to repair just over £5k ? Advice please.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Martingraham said:


> Monday this week was shunted in the rear and now looks as though my TT 2002 with only 50000 miles on it will be written off.
> I bought it in Feb this year for £6 k and have spent £2.8k on it gettin it to excellent condition now looks as though I am only going to be offered 'book' price whatever that will be. Is it worth buying back and repairing myself? Estimated cost to repair just over £5k ? Advice please.


wait and see what they value it at, I'm guessing about 4.5k but I could be wrong, it might be worth buying it bak, and breaking it to recover some cost. Some of the parts on a TT can fetch a pretty penny but At a 5k repair it's not worth it in my opinion.

Must have been quite a knock. If you get ripped off by the insurance make sure you get your tuppence worth, I mean how's your neck must be sore after such a bump :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Any pics of the damage?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Must have been quite a knock. If you get ripped off by the insurance make sure you get your tuppence worth, I mean how's your neck must be sore after such a bump :wink:


People like this gentleman are the very reason why insurance is in such a mess these days great advice. :twisted:

To the OP get the details and pics of the damage and you will get some "good" advice from some experts on here like Paul who is a bodywork expert.


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

It's this quote from your insurance companies approved repairer? 
You can get independent quotes to see if you can get the cost of repairs down so the vehicle isn't written off, you just more than likely wouldn't be entitled to a courtesy car if you don't use an approved repairer!

I have just had a dent repaired on my car and the highest price I got for repairs was 1.7k 
I paid 420.00 including VAT and the repair was brilliant


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

normally they will offer you the lower end value, you have the opition to reject this, what i did with my golf. they offered £1600 market price was £2000 i said i would except no lower than £2200 as i had some work done to it. i had all the receipts ready to show them but they accepted the price.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Kellatron said:


> It's this quote from your insurance companies approved repairer?
> You can get independent quotes to see if you can get the cost of repairs down so the vehicle isn't written off, you just more than likely wouldn't be entitled to a courtesy car if you don't use an approved repairer!
> 
> I have just had a dent repaired on my car and the highest price I got for repairs was 1.7k
> I paid 420.00 including VAT and the repair was brilliant


Fully agree with this, if you want to keep your TT then this is definitely the road I would go down.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Had the same problem with my previous car (a Ford Puma) A lady reversing at full steam at my workplace's car park. She damaged all the suspension elements you could think of and pushed the passenger's side front wheel inwards. It was a write off as well... I was (and still am) with Admiral; when I originally valued the car I gave a higher value as I knew I would be spending money on getting the car on top form. There are free valuation tools in some websites so check them out to have it up your sleeve in case the insurance company value it at less than the market's. 
When dealing with my insurance company on the phone I said to them since they asked me again how much the car was worth. Prior to the phone call I had used this web tool from a car magazine's website (can't remember now which one I'm afraid) which gave me a price range for both private and trader so I gave them the higher price I got.
The person on the phone was really helpful and after a few minutes he came back with a valuation that was almost as the amount I had suggested. They gave me £1350 (I had valued it in £1450) for a car that cost me £1100 but I had spent a bit more than the difference in upgrades,etc... so I didn't "win" any money but at least it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be (I thought they would give me peanuts, something like £600 or something like that)
Check these things out and don't be afraid of being firm. Once your car has been assessed, you could have an independent person checking it but that also has some potential disadvantages...
If the damage is so great then it's a really tricky situation because you have a car that's been written off and will be on records as such (even if you keep it, I think), decreasing its value a lot so repairing it somewhere more cheaply will only make sense if you intend to have the car for a long time. 
I hope this helps somehow... It's a crap situation to be in, I know exactly how you feel.  
Good luck and I hope you manage to find a way to get this sorted


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Must have been quite a knock. If you get ripped off by the insurance make sure you get your tuppence worth, I mean how's your neck must be sore after such a bump :wink:
> ...


do you actually believe that insurance firms would suddenly slash costs 80% if people stoped personal injury claims :lol: :lol:

You sound a lot like the idiots back in the 90s that used to believe software firms when they belated that computer games were so expensive was because of piracy, yet here they are, virtually 100% sold at legitimate retail and they are still £40-50 a pop :roll:

Naive.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Besides jamman, this guy has lost a 6k car with 2.3k spent on it, so 8.3k though no fault of his own, why should he lose out on even 1 penny?

Plus even if he isn't physically injured, what about the mental stress and strain and his physical time he is losing, through no fault of his own, we pay insurance for a reason why shouldn't he be financially compensated FULLY.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The claim culture (and people like you) is just why this country is going the way it is Muxley.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Besides jamman, this guy has lost a 6k car with 2.3k spent on it, so 8.3k though no fault of his own, why should he lose out on even 1 penny?
> 
> Plus even if he isn't physically injured, what about the mental stress and strain and his physical time he is losing, through no fault of his own, we pay insurance for a reason why shouldn't he be financially compensated FULLY.


The definition of insurance is that you should be no better and no worse off than prior to the incident, this often doesn't hold true but it should, and it's worth fighting your corner for this very reason.

Personally I would offer up all the evidence that I could, invoices for upgrades etc, and I would push them to the limit to get exactly the amount that it would cost to put the car back in to the pre-accident condition, or replace like for like.

Obviously the rider is that you need to let your insurer know about, and agree to, each and every upgrade to have them take them into consideration in the event of a claim.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> The claim culture (and people like you) is just why this country is going the way it is Muxley.


Image deleted.


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Not doing yourself any favours Brian, that attitude stinks mate - it's called lack of INTEGRITY, you should go look it up! :twisted:


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Im with brian on this 1, martin is set to lose a lot of money through no fault of his own and needs to recover as much as poss, 91% of people who have accidents put claims in so 1 more person is going to make no diffence at all, and if you were in martins shoes i think you would do the same.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Must have been quite a knock. If you get ripped off by the insurance make sure you get your tuppence worth, I mean how's your neck must be sore after such a bump :wink:[/quote]

I think this is also known as FRAUD, isn't it ?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> Naive.


It's got nothing whatsoever to do with naivity. You are encouraging someone to make a whiplash claim even if they have not suffered the injury in order to get their money's-worth out of the insurers. Making such a claim would be fraud - a criminal offence - and encouraging someone to do so (or to use the legal term 'inciting') is also a criminal offence. So given you've committed a crime for the entire world to see on the internet I suggest you wind your neck in a bit.

And yes, if people didn't make such false claims then premiums would fall for the rest of us. It is a competitive industry in which customers are highly mobile and can very easily move their business by finding cheaper prices at their fingertips on the internet. Reduce the insurers' liabilities then the premiums will inevitably fall.

At almost every RTC I attend there's someone contracting compensationitis. They get little sympathy from me - they're nothing less than crooks.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

random, I was driving back from Audi this morning and a woman it a modified Toyota celica cut me up and barely missed my driver side coming off a round about!!! then a prat in a huge Mercedes cut me up doing the same thing further down the road cut in front of me and by then I was roaring with anger and cut in front of him and slammed my brakes on just to see how he liked being cut up and then the w***** pardon my French eased back as I felt like getting out of my car and ripping his head off for doing what he did on purpose!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

to all of you crying about whip lash claims you can't stop this so whats the point crying and let it be ...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thank you Mark Davis but then again he's dealt woth this type of person time and time again in his job.

Gaz I can easily say hand on heart no I wouldn't and the excuse that other people are doing it so its ok just doesn't hold water.

Im not a con artist/rip off merchant/sponger or thief never have been never will be.

It strikes me that some people just have no conscience or morality any more.

Sham on them and people like them.


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Jamman dont cry my friend, it happens it will allways happen and will never stop it happening its what 91% of people do, i am gutted for martin and what has happend so why should he lose all that money


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

jamman said:


> Thank you Mark Davis but then again he's dealt woth this type of person time and time again in his job.
> 
> Gaz I can easily say hand on heart no I wouldn't and the excuse that other people are doing it so its ok just doesn't hold water.
> 
> ...


Applaud what you wrote, wholeheartedly agree with your sentiments and like you will always stand my ground and not give in to this "don't give a F***" attitude but it is beginning to become like fighting a losing battle.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Steve

To the OP I will pass your details onto Paul on here who may be able to offer some advice


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Gaz1410 said:


> Jamman dont cry my friend, it happens it will allways happen and will never stop it happening its what 91% of people do, i am gutted for martin and what has happend so why should he lose all that money


Then 91% of people would be crooks - simple as that. So much for the 'law-abiding' majority!

But happily I think your estimation is way off the mark. Looks to me like nothing more than someone from a dishonest minority seeking to try and justify their attitude with the tired old defence, "Everyone else is doing it". Well actually I don't think they are - I do believe most people are honest and decent and wouldn't submit a fraudulent insurance claim, and not because they are worried about getting caught but simply out of conscience, dignity and a little self-respect. Qualities it seems some here rather lack.

And why should he lose that money? Because the policy he's chosen to take out only covers him to that extent - simple as that. Gap policies are available to deal with these eventualities, after all. The irony is, if people like you weren't seeking to screw the insurance companies in this way they wouldn't need to be constantly striving to drive down their liabilities to remain competitive and so they would be able to offer policies with more generous terms, like including gap cover as standard.


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

91% is a true figure so i guess 91% of people out there are crooks, stop cryin will you it happens get over it,


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the accident, mate. As per buying back the car as far as I was led to believe I don't think the insurance companies do this any more. Maybe someone can update me on this.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

liffy99 said:


> Must have been quite a knock. If you get ripped off by the insurance make sure you get your tuppence worth, I mean how's your neck must be sore after such a bump :wink:


I think this is also known as FRAUD, isn't it ?[/quote]

Not if he was hurt. As for mark, wind my neck in? are you telling me that a crime has been committed. Funnyest thing I've heard all day, report me, good luck with it. while you are at it go through every lawyers in the country that cold calls and ambulance chases report them too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I said it in a bit of jest, and as usual jamman stick his oar in with a snide comment. :lol: :lol:

And no I don't give a **** anymore, this forum is full of immature retards. And self important pricks, I'm finished with it.
MOD EDIT: No foul language outside the flame room please.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> liffy99 said:
> 
> 
> > Must have been quite a knock. If you get ripped off by the insurance make sure you get your tuppence worth, I mean how's your neck must be sore after such a bump :wink:
> ...


Not if he was hurt. As for mark, wind my neck in? are you telling me that a crime has been committed. Funnyest thing I've heard all day, report me, good luck with it. while you are at it go through every lawyers in the country that cold calls and ambulance chases report them too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I said it in a bit of jest, and as usual jamman stick his oar in with a snide comment. :lol: :lol:

I'm finished with it.[/quote]

Brian don't let it get to you mate, I, for one, took your comment as you meant it, ffs it was an off the cuff remark, jeez!

What REALLY pi$$es me off is these 'companies' that ring you up/text you/email you three times a day telling you that you're owed precisely £3,243.96p due to a 'mis sold' PPI, THEY are the real crooks not the one bloke that makes the one comment on a public forum, ffs calm down!


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Quote

Not if he was hurt. As for mark, wind my neck in? are you telling me that a crime has been committed. Funnyest thing I've heard all day, report me, good luck with it. while you are at it go through every lawyers in the country that cold calls and ambulance chases report them too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I said it in a bit of jest, and as usual jamman stick his oar in with a snide comment. :lol: :lol:

I'm finished with it.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Epic!

As for the "debate", i would be torn whilst i am an honest person with integrity, it is every man for himself and if you are going to LOSE money, you have to think would the company screw you - Well yes of course it would?!!!! However if you are doing it for gain that is wrong.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> As for mark, wind my neck in? are you telling me that a crime has been committed.


Well yes, one has - by you. Current legislation relating to this is The Serious Crime Act 2007. Details are here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serious_Crime_Act_2007

You will see this relates amongst others to fraud offences (and a false insurance claim would be a fraud) and the act of encouraging someone to do so is an offence under either s.44, s.45 or s.46 - depending on how generous we are with interpreting your intent. The sentence would be equivalent to the offence you were trying to encourage - in this case on indictment up to 10 years imprisonment.



brian1978 said:


> Funnyest thing I've heard all day, report me, good luck with it.


Report you? Why would I need to report you? I'm a serving police officer - no reason not to deal with the investigation myself. The forum can provide ISP details, from that we get your phone line details and before you know it we know exactly who you are and where you live. Easy.



brian1978 said:


> And no I don't give a **** anymore, this forum is full of immature retards. And self important pricks, I'm finished with it. MOD EDIT: No foul language outside the flame room please.


Off you go then (after all it is _so_ mature to spit your dummy out and go running off just because your expressed point of view attracts criticism), but you might want to keep an eye over your shoulder or listen for that knock on the door.

Or maybe it's just sufficient to point out the position you've put yourself in and leave it at that.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmmmm


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > As for mark, wind my neck in? are you telling me that a crime has been committed.
> ...


With all due respect You would never get a conviction on this - Im a laywer :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Stochman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > liffy99 said:
> ...


Brian don't let it get to you mate, I, for one, took your comment as you meant it, ffs it was an off the cuff remark, jeez!

What REALLY pi$$es me off is these 'companies' that ring you up/text you/email you three times a day telling you that you're owed precisely £3,243.96p due to a 'mis sold' PPI, THEY are the real crooks not the one bloke that makes the one comment on a public forum, ffs calm down![/quote]

I don't mean him I'm particular stochman, it's like you are stepping on egg shells on these forums, if it's not some dick insinuating that they are reporting you for insurance fraud :lol: lmfao! It's trolling pricks with penis issues stalking posts for opportunities to make snide little comments. It's as bad as a bloody mmo forum. 
Yes I prob don't do myself favours, and yes I'm hot headed. But I didn't expect to have to put up with this shit on a bloody car forum.night guess I'm making the trolls day with my rant. Whatever gets them off I suppose.

As for the previous not giving a f attitude I was not referring to insurance costs or the reasons for them, it was referring to jammans comments, which I do not give a f or care for.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

where that icon when you want him?... Maybe having a kit kat :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > As for mark, wind my neck in? are you telling me that a crime has been committed.
> ...


Lol, I see like a lot of police you are attempting to abuse the little power that you have by attempting to intimidate people.

Let me remind you what you are, a servent of the public and your pathetic attempt at intimidating me is laughable, "watch over my shoulder" you say, Trace my isp come round arrest me? *10 years in the jail you say* I'm speechless. :mrgreen:

I already stated that he should claim for emotional and psychological as well as physical injury, you trying to say I'll be arrested for having a winkey smilie at the end of my post is hilarious.

No wonder the majority of the public either have lost faith in the police or simply can't stand them.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Forum police ..... Lmao!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Martingraham said:


> Monday this week was shunted in the rear and now looks as though my TT 2002 with only 50000 miles on it will be written off.
> I bought it in Feb this year for £6 k and have spent £2.8k on it getting it to excellent condition now looks as though I am only going to be offered 'book' price whatever that will be. Is it worth buying back and repairing myself? Estimated cost to repair just over £5k ? Advice please.


Sorry to hear your bad news matey [smiley=bigcry.gif]

One of our customers was a motor insurance assessor for 20 years and his advice on this type of thing was to just keep refusing their offer and providing as near as like for like examples of vehicles advertised for sale until you reach a settlement you're happy with, even if it takes 6 or 7 times times just keep chipping away at it.

Good luck.

Sad to see the forum has gone off the rails a bit of late with stupidity. 

Warren.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chris Woods said:


> Forum police ..... Lmao!


Ok guys I'm off, be back in 10 years, marks a policeman and is going to get me arrested and jailed for 10 years for asking a forum member who was recently in an accident if he had a sore neck.


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Chris Woods said:
> 
> 
> > Forum police ..... Lmao!
> ...


OK just remember not to pick up the bloody soap in the showers! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zslover said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Woods said:
> ...


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

OK just remember not to pick up the bloody soap in the showers! :lol:[/quote]

[/quote]
:lol: :lol:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

promises promises... :-* 
is that a large bar of soap shared by hundreds or one per person... :lol: 
the humour of it ffs let the op decide if he wants to make a claim for PI and leave it at that...
oh yeah... Brian... if you happen to open the door and a police officer is on the other side... just be sure he doesn't start taking his cloths off :wink:

gosh this forum... Been here months and see the love hate relationship is everywhere and not just at home... [smiley=baby.gif]

Ps this post was about an accident not slagging each other off and calling people this and that's... wtf


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't believe how way too often posts descend into this sort of playground name-calling fights... I agree with Jamman in saying that it's just not right to encourage someone to commit a crime. I know that insurance companies will try to pay you the minimum but I had a similar case and they were brilliant and quite fair to be honest (Admiral, as I have posted before)

Though I agree with Jamman's point of view I think he is almost as wrong as Brian78 because he went a bit personal with his comment. Maybe he should have simply pointed out that that type of comment was a bit irresponsible but always in a less personal and polite way. After all, everyone is entitled to their opinions and views on how to do things, isn't it?

We're not here to criticise each other but to try to help each other out. I used to have a Ford Puma and was (and I still am) a member of the Project Puma forum. People were really friendly and after years as a very active member I have never seen posts like some of the ones here. I don't know why here is or should be any different?

This I've written is simply my modest opinion as a fellow member that actually cares about maintaining this very useful resource that way...


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Couldn't help noticing that poor Martin, the OP, hasn't been back since. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

I am with Jamman on this. just because someone buys a car for 6k and spends 3k on it doesn't mean it's suddenly worth 9k
Look at this from the insurance point of view - if the book value of this car is 6k then he will get 6k, however if he has an agreed value of the value before taking out the premium then fair game but most go for the cheapest of the cheap when in comes to quote time and wonder why they get peanuts come claim time.
I am sympathetic to the OP losing money through no fault of his own - but without an agreed value - that's life sadly and is exactly what an agreed value is there for.
The insurance company will take a dim view on mods which have not been declared too. so be careful in your approach. however if the money spent was on maintenance and so on then with receipts to prove you may well be able to argue your case.

As for the claim culture - agreed again, alot seem to be happy with taking what they can when they can get it. when you are skint the temptation is great (i know only too well) but if everyone's morale compass pointed south then this country would be in a hell of a mess . . . . . oh . . .hang on wait . . . . .

Sadly these days people are all to aware of their rights and not their responsibilities


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

[/quote]We're not here to criticise each other but to try to help each other out. ...[/quote]

precisely . . .

What really gets me (I know, I'm getting too old) is the language this forum is descending to. Discussions of fraud aside why do people feel the need to swear on public forums like this ? It's bad enough on the streets, can't we keep it off this site ?
or do people have so little grasp of the English language . . . man up for heaven's sake and stop acting like ignorant kids


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

thankfully there are forum rules that are not working :lol:

hypocrisy i tell yah :-|


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

We're not here to criticise each other but to try to help each other out. ...[/quote]

precisely . . .

What really gets me (I know, I'm getting too old) is the language this forum is descending to. Discussions of fraud aside why do people feel the need to swear on public forums like this ? It's bad enough on the streets, can't we keep it off this site ?
or do people have so little grasp of the English language . . . man up for heaven's sake and stop acting like ignorant kids[/quote]

I agree and apologise is my colourful language offended anyone. I was just angry. I get worked up easily 

I get annoyed when certain members, we know who they are stick the oar in with no other reason than to stir up trouble, then keep at it till a thread like this happens.

My original comment was simply light hearted banter poking fun at today's blame and claim culture and where I 100% believe compensation is due when loss or injury of ANY kind happens I in no way condone making fraudulent claims for personal gain.

I hope sincerely that the OP gets everything sorted out.

Brian.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

How people change their tune. :roll:

To OP I have forwarded your details to my mate.

To Mark Davies Ignore the pondlife mate 98% of decent law abiding folk
appreciate you and your profession.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Martin sorry to hear your news , I'm a vehicle damage assessor for a national company if you would like to send any pictures you might have taken and send them to my work email address I will do an estimate for you and also value the vehicle so you know what your car is worth and I can give you an idea if its going to repair or be a total loss , my email address is [email protected]

And on the subject of fraudulent claims at least five times a week people ask me when I assess their car can I add other damage that's on their car onto the claim which I always refuse and cannot believe that people who have never meet me before would have the cheek to ask me this

And I also deal with independent assessors who are employed by the insurance company's and they all the job has changed in that 5 years ago they'd just inspected bad body repairs but now find that 90 % of there time is investigating whip lash and other injures and damage that's not part of the claim , one springs to mind of a Subaru wrx that came in with light rear bumper damage and I get a phone from the engineer on how bad was the damage and I say "not to bad why?" the engineers comment back was " I've been asked to investigate this as the driver and his three passengers are all claiming for whiplash "
This sort of thing is costing us all a fortune


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for your input Paul I will buy you a pint at ADI.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> How people change their tune. :roll:
> 
> To OP I have forwarded your details to my mate.
> 
> ...


This is precisely what I mean by your snide little comments, you just can't help yourself and haven't changed my tune. My opinion of you and other forum bottomfeeders stands.

And you think 98% of people appreciate the police, I assure you I work with the general public and a VERY common topic of conversation is about how useless and corrupt they have become.

I'm not long past a legal fight with 2 utter scumbag cops who attempted to charge me with driving with no insurance. I was leaving my shop in my car, I was pulled for parking in a bus stop, which is fine I paid the parking fine. One of my products I sell is eggs. I was taking 2 dozen eggs home for myself and my gran from about 500 that I had in stock, they tried to argue I was transporting shop stock and my insurance on my car didn't cover business use.

Cost me nearly £800 in lawyers fees to clear my name, the PF chucked the case out at the first argument of the charge.

Thing is I could afford to fight it, you do not get legal aid for minor traffic offences, if I was some poor sod in minimum wage with a family to support I'd have had no choice but to plead guilty and have my licence endorsed.

Some police are decent people who support the community, then you get the ones that fall over themselves to get petty convictions, doesn't matter who's life they ruin.

Shame in my experience the majority seem to be the latter.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

zslover said:


> With all due respect You would never get a conviction on this - Im a laywer :lol:


Never any intention to - far more important things to be doing than wasting tax-payers' money on rubbish like this. I was simply illustrating the rather immoral aspect of the suggestion made by pointing out that it is sufficiently immoral for it to actually be a criminal offence. It was Brian who was laughing it off and expressing his doubts about it and it was only in response to that that I quoted chapter and verse and pointed out that it _could_ be investigated. You will note that my first suggestion was to 'wind his neck in' - in other words a bit of advice to stop openly committing what is technically a criminal offence on a public forum. Not the smartest thing to be doing after all - even before we examine the ethics of it - and if he wanted to be daft enough to carry on committing any kind of crime with the whole world watching then he shouldn't be surprised if at some point the law catches up with him.

Seems to me he was just wanting to be big and clever with the presumed anonymity of the internet. But it's not big and clever, is it? You're a lawyer - are you really advocating that people should be encouraging others to commit a fraud? No of course not - and therefore there's no reason to be objecting if other people pull them up for it. Whatever arguments he makes and regardless of how many people are doing it, it is still wrong - and it may well just have been a throw away comment but it is one that will inevitably invite criticism.

And ultimately, if someone can't take getting criticised they shouldn't post on internet forums. Or at the least, take a bit more care about what they say.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark I'm so so sorry, 
No no not about the above comments, I stole a pick'n'mix sweetie from Tesco, it was a cola bottle I feel so guilty 

In seriousness I did apologise, to the original poster and stated I do not condone fraud in any form.

Ok that's my apology, are you going to apologise to me for abusing your power as a servant of the public by trying to intimidate me on a public forum by attempting to install fear but suggesting I will have to "look over my shoulder, and wait for that knock on the door"

What you did was wrong and out of order and ultimately failed because if you read up you will see I've been dealing with arrogant police for the last while, and what I've learned is when you know your rights as a citizen of the U.K. they ain't all that!

If you are a cop, maybe you are just another internet fantasist, (hell I could say I'm an astronaut, how do you know I'm not?), but if you were it should have been said on a pm, might even have taken it more seriously, who knows. but threats to prosecute me for insurance fraud for a light hearted comment, that forum trolls turned into me telling him to claim false PI, that you then jumped on like freeking judge dread are about as likely to happen as you getting a conviction for the Tesco cola bottle!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Young lad in a Corsa run into the back of me causing a little damage. He tried to say he hadn't caused the small amount of damage he did. OK I said I will ring the police. BTW we were stopped on the motorway. The lad then S**t himself saying "no no please don't call the police I will pay for it don't go through the insurance". I think we all know why he changed his tune. I told him how fecking lucky he was it was me he hit as many would have got out of their car holding their neck and claim for whiplash.
The damage cost him £180 it could have cost him a re test and god knows how much of an insurance hike. I was happy he was happy. Why should I have screwed the young lad? I did give him a right bollocking when he acted the goat but he soon changed his tune and thanked me for not acting the goat in return. The moral of the story is if you are going to run into somebody's backside run into mine or Jammans :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

les said:


> Young lad in a Corsa run into the back of me causing a little damage. He tried to say he hadn't caused the small amount of damage he did. OK I said I will ring the police. BTW we were stopped on the motorway. The lad then S**t himself saying "no no please don't call the police I will pay for it don't go through the insurance". I think we all know why he changed his tune. I told him how fecking lucky he was it was me he hit as many would have got out of their car holding their neck and claim for whiplash.
> The damage cost him £180 it could have cost him a re test and god knows how much of an insurance hike. I was happy he was happy. Why should I have screwed the young lad? I did give him a right bollocking when he acted the goat but he soon changed his tune and thanked me for not acting the goat in return. The moral of the story is if you are going to run into somebody's backside run into mine or Jammans :lol:


Good on you, but since we are on our moral high horse on this thread I'd like point this out. you say he most probably had no insurance. Shouldn't you have reported this crime to the police. Next time he is in a crash what if someone is seriously injured or he writes off an expensive car. I'm sure mark will be along with his legal opinion on this.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> Ok that's my apology, are you going to apologise to me for abusing your power as a servant of the public by trying to intimidate me on a public forum by attempting to install fear but suggesting I will have to "look over my shoulder, and wait for that knock on the door"


I wasn't trying to intimidate you! Don't try to make it into something it wasn't just to score cheap internet points.

Let's look at the sequence of events. You suggested to someone that perhaps they might want to consider making an insurance claim for whiplash when there had been no suggestion whatsoever that they had suffered the injury. Jamman picked you up on it, pointing out the unethical nature of your suggestion. You responded with a dismissive attitude accusing Jamman of being naive and clearly giving little regard to the point he was making.

It was at this point that I joined the debate, pointing out not simply that what you'd said was wrong in an ethical context but was in fact sufficiently wrong to actually be a criminal offence in law - the point being that perhaps you shouldn't simply laugh-off the criticism given and maybe ought to take it on board.

I would have said no more on it, but of course your response was to simply laugh it off again with a derisive attitude and questioning whether it was a crime at all. My response then is what you may have expected and was to clarify that yes, it most definitely was a crime and to support that assertion by showing you the legislation involved. I then went on to address the issue of the context - that you'd made your comments on the internet. People seem to think they're safe to say whatever they like on the internet, even if it does amount to a criminal offence. We've seen it here both in this thread but in many others were people have encouraged other members to commit offences of perverting the course of justice to evade speeding fines. We've also seen it in high profile cases were people have posted abuse on Facebook pages of recently deceased people. Yet people on the internet are not immune - we have seen that with the prosecutions in those same high profile cases after all. So I made it clear that it would be possible to prosecute you, just like anyone else.

The point being that really you shouldn't be dismissing the criticism with quite such a cavalier attitude when in fact you _were_ committing an offence for the whole world to see and that it _was_ possible for you to be identified. It wasn't a threat but simply pointing out a reality that you just didn't seem to grasp. The hope was that instead of just abusing the people questioning your behaviour you might actually pay attention to what they were saying - and in fact it seems you have done by making it clear that in fact, contrary to very clear impression you'd given in the first instance, you don't condone insurance fraud in any way. Perhaps if, when Jamman had first made his criticisms, your initial response had been to say you were only joking and of course you don't want to encourage anyone to commit fraud (as opposed to giving him the abuse you did) there would have been no call for me to say anything at all.

And here we come to whether my getting involved is wrong. It is my *job* and my *duty* to intervene wherever and whenever I see offending behaviour. It is what you the tax-payer pays me to do. And we are never off duty (we are not allowed to be 'off duty'!) - we are expected to deal with any offending we see and failing to do so is a disciplinary matter. And my god, don't you all kick up a fuss whenever you think the police aren't doing their job. You _demand_ that we deal with anything and everything that happens to interfere with your personal enjoyment of life. Regardless of how trivial it is it seems everything is now the repsponsibility of the police. _Except_ (of course!) when the behaviour to be challenged happens to be your own - and then the police are just overbearing bullies apparently 'abusing our power'! Well, well - how hypocritical!

So am I going to make an apology for doing my job just because you've rubbed-up thick about getting a deserved telling off? No, I'm not.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

brian1978 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Young lad in a Corsa run into the back of me causing a little damage. He tried to say he hadn't caused the small amount of damage he did. OK I said I will ring the police. BTW we were stopped on the motorway. The lad then S**t himself saying "no no please don't call the police I will pay for it don't go through the insurance". I think we all know why he changed his tune. I told him how fecking lucky he was it was me he hit as many would have got out of their car holding their neck and claim for whiplash.
> ...


No I didn't if fact he did have insurance. Moral high ground lol do me a favour like I did the young lad hey.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

les said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


No you made it sound, to me anyway like changed his tune when the mention of involving the police. Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok that's my apology, are you going to apologise to me for abusing your power as a servant of the public by trying to intimidate me on a public forum by attempting to install fear but suggesting I will have to "look over my shoulder, and wait for that knock on the door"
> ...


Exactly, there was no indication he had an injury, same as their is also no indication that he did. Maybe I should have phrased what I said like, "don't forget to submit a PI claim if you are indeed injured, how's your neck after such a bump?" But I said it in the other context and you took it the wrong way, just typical of a josworth cop creating a crime where none is actually present, much like the 2 arrogant scumbags that attempted but failed to do me with no insurance, that's another story though.

I was rude to jamman, like he's never been rude to me, or other forum members? Don't make me laugh. The guy was trolling the crap out of me just a few days ago. He gives as good as he gets.

And comparing my cheeky comments to abusing dead people on face book, how dare you!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I blame his parents. :wink:

Muxley :wink:


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Mark i think you have said enough, you are getting to the stage of bullying now, its people like you doing what you are doing why this forum is getting out of control, for god sake just stop it no one on here thinks you are big or clever cos you no your ponsy law, you took brians statment all wrong now just leave it pal.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

WTF,, the guy didnt do anything illegal,, he made a stupid( maybe , obv open to conjecture ) statment and instead of fighting his corner starts to attempt to squirm his way out of it,,,, all he did was suggest the offended OP check that he has not damaged his neck,, nothing illegal in that,, perhaps he should have challenged Mark to take him to task in open court !!


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Exactly roddy its mark bullying, i wunder what marks collegues at the station would say to all marks comments, a REAL cop would not get involved in all this and bully on a forum


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gaz1410 said:


> Mark i think you have said enough, you are getting to the stage of bullying now, its people like you doing what you are doing why this forum is getting out of control, for god sake just stop it no one on here thinks you are big or clever cos you no your ponsy law, you took brians statment all wrong now just leave it pal.


i think if you ask most of the established / long term members then marks opinions / imput is not what is ruining this forum but the inane, purile, cry baby attitude of many of the 6 week wonders. ( this / my post is not in anyway intended to reflect on the rest of your post )


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

WTF........ [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> zslover said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect You would never get a conviction on this - Im a laywer :lol:
> ...


To be honest Mark i cannot argue with that, it is of course bang on the money.


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Mark Davies said:


> zslover said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect You would never get a conviction on this - Im a laywer :lol:
> ...


To be honest Mark i cannot argue with that, it is of course bang on the money.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Please can somebody explain to me, how an Officer of the Law explaining to people that an action is not only immoral but also illegal and that it is possible for people on the internet to be traced and prosecuted is bullying?

Sounds to me like Brian1978 has a problem with authority, and referring to Police Officers in the manner he has on several occassions in this thread is disrespectful at the very least. If you read through the thread from the start Brian has very clearly made a complete U turn and tried to wriggle out of it, he has been a member here almost 2 months and comes on here behaves like that, hopefully he will get fed up and dissapear as quickly as he came. I am off now to add him to my foe list, oh, and I think I may add Gaz as well.

To the OP, I am sorry that you have had to face all this on your thread, this forum is not normally like this.

Mark, keep up the good work enforcing the laws of our country.

Jamman, there is nothing wrong with your post.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kasandrich said:


> Please can somebody explain to me, how an Officer of the Law explaining to people that an action is not only immoral but also illegal and that it is possible for people on the internet to be traced and prosecuted is bullying?
> 
> Sounds to me like Brian1978 has a problem with authority, and referring to Police Officers in the manner he has on several occassions in this thread is disrespectful at the very least. If you read through the thread from the start Brian has very clearly made a complete U turn and tried to wriggle out of it, he has been a member here almost 2 months and comes on here behaves like that, hopefully he will get fed up and dissapear as quickly as he came. I am off now to add him to my foe list, oh, and I think I may add Gaz as well.
> 
> ...


How have I done a u turn, i only apologised to the op. Nobody else. marks attempt to intimidate me was laughable, and I don't care what you say that was his intention, and if you had to go through what I have at the hands of 2 police officers you would feel the same way I do. As already stated I'm sure they are not all like that but they way they all turned on me makes me think the decent ones are the minority.


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Kasandrich i said what i said because its mark that is keeping the silly bedate alive, its mark that is going on and on not me


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

One thing that strikes me here, there are 2 newbies in this conversation who have been here no time at all, everybody else who has posted here has a contrary opinion and has been here a length of time measured in years.

Brian...are you a man of your word....I do hope so! I quote you (but with swear word obscured in the name of decency).

"And no I don't give a xxxx anymore, this forum is full of immature retards. And self important xxxxx, I'm finished with it."

.....Does this mean you will be leaving us?......bye, you won't find any of us crying then.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow what a mess !
This forum used to be a place to celebrate / enjoy / improve the engineering marvel the TT is. Not a cage fighting arena !
The way some people are behaving makes me think they are probably too young to even drive a TT (old git speaking).
Never thought I'd start to sound like my parents (I think we've all thought that at times  ) but what's wrong with people these days ? is it so hard to listen, to show consideration and tolerance, to share a sense of humour ?
So much selfishness in a crowded world.

C'mon moderators - this has gotten silly. Shut this thread down.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kasandrich said:


> One thing that strikes me here, there are 2 newbies in this conversation who have been here no time at all, everybody else who has posted here has a contrary opinion and has been here a length of time measured in years.
> 
> Brian...are you a man of your word....I do hope so! I quote you (but with swear word obscured in the name of decency).
> 
> ...


Would you like me to leave?

I said that in the heat of the moment, I also said that I overreacted earlier in the thread, I'm trying to be civil, this don't let the door hit you on the way out attitude shows real maturity. Yea I've only been here a few weeks, but with the exception of this ridiculous out of control thread I've been doing my best to contribute what I can to what is otherwise a tremendous knowledge base. We all have 1 thing in common here and that's our passion for Audi TTs.

This whole shitstorm has branched from me making a silly in the moment comment. It was never intended to come across the ways it did. But was blown way out of proportion by everyone, myself included. My don't give a **** comment was aimed at James, after the way he "welcomed" me to the forum (basically told me my car was a heap of crap, and he's done it again since) I don't give a rats ass for his opinions of what I say. He is a trolling forum bully who has a go at mostly new people on here. Generally backed up by his band of brown nosed ilk. I don't like or care for people like him.

This I'm my opinion is just getting silly.

Brian.


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

kasandrich said:


> One thing that strikes me here, there are 2 newbies in this conversation who have been here no time at all, everybody else who has posted here has a contrary opinion and has been here a length of time measured in years.
> 
> Brian...are you a man of your word....I do hope so! I quote you (but with swear word obscured in the name of decency).
> 
> ...


Dude you live in braintree too! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

zslover said:


> kasandrich said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that strikes me here, there are 2 newbies in this conversation who have been here no time at all, everybody else who has posted here has a contrary opinion and has been here a length of time measured in years.
> ...


Ahhh Braintree the home of my first love....... [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahhh internet bravado and willy waving at its best, awesomesauce...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

now now James,, you can not call someones car " a load of crap " and expect to get away with it !!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> now now James,, you can not call someones car " a load of crap " and expect to get away with it !!!
> [smiley=bomb.gif]


Roddy Im pretty sure I called it a "lemon" I might be wrong though :wink: :lol:


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

jamman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > now now James,, you can not call someones car " a load of crap " and expect to get away with it !!!
> ...


 :lol: By your first love is that a car or an actual woman ? Are you from around here then?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jamman said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > now now James,, you can not call someones car " a load of crap " and expect to get away with it !!!
> ...


well i hope you are pleased with your self,, look at the trouble you have caused !! :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

zslover said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


No my first love was a young lady called Karen Masters who moved there from where I was living at the time.

Those were the days but I'm in a very happy place at the moment so I wont moan. :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> zslover said:
> 
> 
> > kasandrich said:
> ...


Gregg's the bakers? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, We have attempted to edit out the insulting remarks & bad language. It took some doing.
Please keep this sensible from now on, & answer the original question without winding each other up.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, We have attempted to edit out the insulting remarks & bad language. It took some doing.
> Please keep this sensible from now on, & answer the original question without winding each other up.
> Hoggy.


Hoggy, firstly I wouldn't have bothered editing it at all......just move it into flame. Secondly it is threads and attitudes like some on here that just keep me from posting tbh.

Car gets stolen who do you ring?
House broken into who......
Etc etc.......

Mark is correct in what he has said (facts are his job) in a very precise manner & I see nothing wrong with that. How about everyone back off now and cool it down xxx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, We have attempted to edit out the insulting remarks & bad language. It took some doing.
> ...


what ? the poloce never get anything wrong


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Here we go again DING! Round 123 :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rodders, I didn't say that did I? I just said what mark had stated was true m8. I totally agree that it would never see a courthouse or even a desk at cps lol. I also agree with making false claims is WRONG and immoral....claim culture is pants and the only winners are the solicitors and lawyers!!!! FACT


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Been enjoying this. A great read on a quiet afternoon


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Rodders, I didn't say that did I? I just said what mark had stated was true m8. I totally agree that it would never see a courthouse or even a desk at cps lol. I also agree with making false claims is WRONG and immoral....claim culture is pants and the only winners are the solicitors and lawyers!!!! FACT


SPOT ON GAZ


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Rodders, I didn't say that did I? I just said what mark had stated was true m8. I totally agree that it would never see a courthouse or even a desk at cps lol. I also agree with making false claims is WRONG and immoral....claim culture is pants and the only winners are the solicitors and lawyers!!!! FACT


+1


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

so what mark says is true,, ok lets look at that first,, that the guy has been complicit in encouraging someone to commit fraud,, how,, by suggesting that the OP checks if his neck is injured after being in a car crash,,, that statment could be construed as being sound advice,, not encouraging fraud,, this is the opinion also of the " lawyer " who posted,, and also that it would never see a courthouse, i dont think one would need to be a lawyer to agree with that,,, despite this another statement that the poster should now be looking over his shoulder for the long arm of the law, should that be taken as a threat from an " on duty " policeman,, open to conjecture i would say,,, perhaps at least heavy handed policing since no offence has been commited.. so Gaz,, you say Mark is right ( that an offence has been commited, fraud ) but you also say that this would never see a court,, cant have it both ways mate...the poster should have the guts to stand up and defend what he says not start squirming and back tracking and bring in some old score to insult the sanctamonious reaction of some hollier than thou people who missconstrue the post and then mark would not have had any reason to wade in with the heavy handed policing and "threats ".. ( just my humble opinion :lol: )


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Roddy I'm going to take a wild guess that your partners eyes glaze over a fair bit during conversations.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

she just falls asleep


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> she just falls asleep


No that's my ladies trick :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> ...the sanctamonious reaction of some hollier than thou people who missconstrue the post


Misconstrue? I'm sure this would never end up in court, but we all know that they were suggesting faking a neck injury to bump up the claim, regardless of how explicit they actually were.

Playing devils advocate is one thing, but you don't have to pretend you actually believe your argument... :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > ...the sanctamonious reaction of some hollier than thou people who missconstrue the post
> ...


but i do believe that one has to prove an issue in court not just assume or play police , judge and jury... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> but i do believe that one has to prove an issue in court not just assume or play police , judge and jury... [smiley=book2.gif]


You have to prove it in court, but we're not in court, so stop pretending that you actually believe the comment has been 'misconstrued'. We all know what he meant.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > but i do believe that one has to prove an issue in court not just assume or play police , judge and jury... [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


some might like to believe that we know what was meant , but is that enough for an " on duty " policeman to issue veiled , or unveiled, " threats " to someone..if we are not using the law as the law then we should not involve the law.. (  )
( anyway, i dont want to get involved in a n argument  )


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

There's nothing to argue about here - faking an insurance claim is fraud. Some people might not like the simple truth, but it doesn't alter the facts. Obviously, whether the case ever got to court would depend on the evidence available which will vary according to the circumstances of the particular case. I have personal experience of dealing with several cases of fraudulent insurance claims which have been prosecuted successfully at court, and I had no sympathy with the offenders at all, although in each case they seemed to think false insurance claims were fair game. None of these cases involved whiplash injury claims, but the points to be proved are the same - it all comes down to the evidence .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

exactly,, we are not talking about some other factious or otherwise cases,, we are only, please, discussing this case, and there is no evidence that the poster was encouraging any illegality.. so no veiled or otherwiswe threats of the long arm of the law should have been made. sure we can all have our own opinions on anything, but here let us at least take the opiniion of the poster who should actually know what he is talking about,, the " lawyer "..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Roddy, we all know what he meant. You know it too. If you want to argue about what could be used as evidence in court, then fine, but seriously, stop pretending that there's any doubt about what they were implying.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

roddy said:


> sure we can all have our own opinions on anything, but here let us at least take the opiniion of the poster who should actually know what he is talking about,, the " lawyer "..


Well you don't really need to be Ironside do you to know that a criminal case over an ambiguous internet post isn't going to get to court? The poster's meaning was pretty obvious to anyone with two brain cells still working though don't you think?

Pointing out the law isn't bullying and a serving policeman telling you he'd arrest you for a false claim isn't bullying - it's a simple statement of fact - he'd be doing what he gets paid to do and what his job description requires him to do.

This whole insurance claim scam is offensive to me and to many right thinking people, but it seems that to many it's fair game in the same category as jumping red lights. It's down to your basic sense of honesty I suppose. I've lost count of the number of text messages I've had inviting me to claim for the injury I never had. Not only is it dishonest and criminal - people are actually making a living off the back of these scams and we're paying for it every time we renew the insurance.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I might add Roddy, that I don't know Mark Davies from Adam, I've never met him and know nothing about him other than what I read on this board. I've always considered his advice to be sound and accurate and I think he conducts himself with great restraint - as any serving officer should, as what he posts reflects on himself and the whole police service. I did 30 years in the police service, most of it in CID, but being retired now, I don't always constrain myself as much as I once did - a luxury Mark doesn't have.

Anyway, I'm guessing that between Mark and myself there's at least a combined 50 years of police experience which perhaps you really ought to take note of when you're being offered advice. Neither of us as far as I'm aware have sought to challenge you on any of the technicalities of welding, but we do know our limitations. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


If the guy had whiplash I think he would know & not need someone on a car forum to point it out to get it checked? After all he didn't suggest he went to his doctor, but his insurer........read into that what you want.


----------



## Rut7Turner (Sep 10, 2013)

Some of the parts on a TT can fetch a pretty penny but At a 5k repair it's not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

The issue is not whether or not the claim culyure is pants , I think we all agree on that , nor is Marks integrity in doubt , I have met him , v nice chap , and I do respect most of his opinions on here ,nor is it a plod bashing exercise, my point is that threats of law enforcment should not be made where they are not apropriate ,,,ok , sure I bow to better knowledge of the law , but I would side with the defence on this and go with the poster " lawyer " .


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> The issue is not whether or not the claim culyure is pants , I think we all agree on that , nor is Marks integrity in doubt , I have met him , v nice chap , and I do respect most of his opinions on here ,nor is it a plod bashing exercise, my point is that threats of law enforcment should not be made where they are not apropriate ,,,ok , sure I bow to better knowledge of the law , but I would side with the defence on this and go with the poster " lawyer " .


I think if you read between the lines Rodders, Mark was in fact making a point. Not an actual threat as such.......if and I say that loosely, if there were such a thing as online police then the very fact of a suggestion of making a fraudulent claim could have consequences. Add to that all of the guys who agreed with the yeah screw them for all you can....we do after all have an insurance section that some may or may not be with on here.......and maybe, just maybe they are not so blind as to not read threads like this......can you see where I am leading here? .lol


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

As someone who has recently made an injury claim for whiplash I can tell you for certain that it's not the walk in the park that you might think it is.

I was rear-ended in a low speed shunt last year and felt fine on the day of the accident.

The next day I was in agony. The traffic was very stop-start and at the time it happened, I wasn't moving at all. At that point I'd leant over to get something out the glovebox and that's when I was hit.

So I was not sat in my seat correctly and got wrapped around the seat when I was hit.

The fact that it was an <20mph crash and I was claiming for whiplash made me feel like scum to be honest. The medical assessment was laughable. Cursory at best, insulting at worst. You could tell that all the way through the process, they thought I was trying it on.

I still suffer from a sore back today - and that's likely to continue for years (if it ever stops at all). And for the first three months I would get at least one migraine a week.

I know lots of people try it on, but please don't assume that 'whiplash' is not a real thing. It is very real. And it is very painful.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Whiplash is a real thing, but it's actually very rare that it has lasting effects, and that's what I think is really wrong with most of the claims that are put in for it. Most people have a sore neck for a few days and think that means they should get a load of money to 'compensate' them, without really thinking about what they need to be compensated for.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Martingraham said:
> 
> 
> > Monday this week was shunted in the rear and now looks as though my TT 2002 with only 50000 miles on it will be written off.
> ...


I would think a crash thats costing that much may have caused injurt but the op would know that :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Martingraham i wish you all the best even though i dont know you and dont worry about the little girls quarreling on here as i've been here a good few of months and laugh at some of them as it seems to be the norm matey.
dont get me wrong as there are some really helpful chaps on here but its the minority that troll the forum for a bit of key board warrior attacks.

Good luck


----------

